# New to Cabo San Lucas.



## cabowabooze (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello Folks,

Well we are new to this site and new to Cabo. Just curious where all the expats hang out if there is such a place? 
We are not too much in to touristy bar scene, just a place to hang out, meet locals and make friends.
Cheers.


----------



## Cabo_Youngbloods (Dec 7, 2012)

El coral!! Right across from the Wyndam hotel street side. That's where we hang out. Cool place to play pool and hang out. It's not like a raging night club, just calm place to chill with friends. there's four of us all americans but we love the wait staff and have become close with them. They help us with our spanish and we help them with english.


----------

